# Need some wheel spacers for a Shibaura



## CoachJoe (May 16, 2012)

Greetings again!

I've been working bit-by-bit to fix minor flaws in the little used SP1540 I bought back in May and bring it up to "fighting strength"...a local hydraulics shop was a major help in replacing the seal assy on the 3-point lifter piston and some new front tires/tubes to replace the dry rotted pair that was on it have been great! I was able to find a decent box blade and landscaping scrape blade to redo a portion of my front and back yards.

This holiday weekend I'm planning to redo the wiring harness and replace the switches for the headlights/warning lights/horn, and splice in new wires to the solenoids and joystick that controls the rear hydraulics. 

The other task is finding a set of wheel spacers or rear axle extensions to give it a bit wider stance in the rear. Nothing outrageous, 1.5 - 2" spacers would be great and allow the lift arms a bit of a wider spread. Right now the 19" max spread is limiting how I can attach 3-point implements. Does anyone know of a manufacturer or distributor that makes spacers for a tractor. I've found several companies that build wheel spacers for cars, the problem is the lug bolt diameter is different (6 - lug @ 4.8" vice the standard 4.5" or 5.5" for cars).

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------

